

ICANN gTLD director resigns - larrys
http://www.icann.org/en/news/announcements/announcement-3-21jun12-en.htm
His linkedin page:<p>http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-salazar/3/136/314
======
makecheck
I actually wonder why they need a "director" of something that probably should
have been managed more like an RFC system. It's not like there has been much
proven benefit from ICANN's oversight so far.

Imagine if it had been community-driven. For instance, someone proposes
".foobar" as a domain root. Various contributors then submit comments on the
proposal, including suggestions on established groups that ought to manage
that domain and what the limitations are on sites in the domain. Refinements
are made (perhaps someone observes that ".foo" would be a term that is
recognizable in more countries and something that avoids offending anyone).
Finally a reasonable consensus is reached that having ".foo" is actually more
valuable than not having it, and its guidelines are made public under "DNS RFC
#613" or whatever. If that process can work for widespread things like
protocols it can definitely work for deciding which domain roots are sensible.
We don't need an ICANN.

------
ecaron
Now if only Patrick L. Jones (Senior Manager of Continuity & Risk Management)
would step aside. His involvement in the gTLD continually sides with "what's
best for corporations and $$" rather than "what's best for the future of the
internet" (which I would argue is ICANN's first responsibility.)

A list of Jones' gTLD involvement can be found at
<http://www.icann.org/en/about/staff/jones.htm>, and an quick example of his
corporate-bias is at [http://forum.icann.org/lists/jobs-phased-
allocation/msg00315...](http://forum.icann.org/lists/jobs-phased-
allocation/msg00315.html).

------
ecaron
ICANN's appointment of Kurt Pritz actually bodes well for the future of the
[seems to be a doomed endeavor] gTLD process, given his no-nonsense approach
in the previous train wreck that was the .jobs TLD (<http://news.dot-
nxt.com/2012/01/11/dot-jobs-could-kill-icann>)

------
leeoniya
I'm guessing somebody needed to get shitcanned for the mailing address leak,
lots of serious people must have kicked their dogs that day. Of all the things
$185,000 can buy, apparently Security 101 ain't one of 'em.

------
larrys
Salazar's linkedin page:

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-salazar/3/136/314>

------
goombastic
I just hope he isn't setting up his own company after making the rules.

------
wmf
His job here is done.

------
ktizo
ICANN, ICANT

[edit] In all seriousness though, is there any actual news about the specifics
of why he resigned?

~~~
Rastafarian
There were some very shady deals around the hundreds of new TLDs.

